# Singleton in EJB



## Tobias (17. Nov 2008)

_Anmerkung: IMHO ist es nicht erforderlich Lucene-Wissen für die Beantwortung dieser Fragen mitzubringen. Anregungen von Leuten, die Ahnung von EJB haben, aber nicht von Lucene sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!_

Hi,

ich habe die Aufgabe Lucene in eine EJB-Umgebung einzubetten. Dabei habe ich mehrere Probleme: 

1. Die üblichen Directory-Implementierungen von Lucene schreiben den Index ins Dateisystem - EJBs sind aber Aufrufe von java.io-Klassen verboten. Geht das dann überhaupt?

2. Der IndexWriter von Lucene ist zwar thread-safe, es darf aber immer nur einen pro physikalischem Index auf der Festplatte geben. Wie realisiere ich das? Meine bisherige Überlegung war, ein Singleton zu haben, das pro Index nur einen IndexWriter vorhält und diesen bei Bedarf an andere Beans übergibt - also ein IndexWriter-Pool / -Registry. Aber wie implementiere ich das? Über die Instanziierung der Beans habe ich ja keine Kontrolle!?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Gast (17. Nov 2008)

Schon mal google probiert?

https://lucene-connector.dev.java.net/


----------



## Tobias (17. Nov 2008)

Schon mal das Gefühl gehabt *ARGH, das habe ich nicht wirklich geschrieben!*? Auf die Idee einfach nach einem Connector zu suchen bin ich nämlich nicht gekommen. Danke.


----------

